# Need a Part for my 1986 MTD 196-930-000 snow thrower



## erickg2004 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello to all of You, this is my first inetervention here.. I was happy to find your forum today as I am a fan of keeping my old machines instead of throwing them away. My name is Erick and I am From QC,Canada, beside having to deal with the worst winter in 115 years I have another problem. I own an old columbia tractor that came along with the snow thrower attachment MODEL mtd 196-930-00 made in 1986. Today as I was using it the spiral blades broke and everything is now bent and broken. It had been fixed many times by the previous owner and poorly welded and I did some work on it over the years but now I think it's toasted for good and impossible to repair.

I went online and tried to go for a new spiral assembly part No 05731. like everything else for me lately it's NO LONGER AVAILABLE so I am trying to find someone who could have that part hidden somewhere.

I just want to fix it and keep using it as the tractor and all is still in very good shape.

Thanks for helping me and congrats for the nice forum

Erick


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Erick 

It looks to be a 40" and if it was available new would be close to $500 US 

I don't know what to say on that one.


----------

